# Shooting Ranges?



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone know of shooting ranges in the Pensacola area?

Something open to the public...



I have been going out to some friends in Molino to shoot but I feel bad wanting just to go over so I can shoot some stuff, lol


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Quintette Road between Pace and Cantonment.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

There's 2 there.. One is public and one I think you pay like 50 bucks a yr for membership and so fourth.... I dont know all the rules but there's like no rapid fire and so fourth aloud from what I hear... There's also one right off the interstate.. Heading towards Mobile at the Wilcox exit... Styx river I think it's called


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

anyone been to quintette this week? If so how crowded was it?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I was there on saturday morning,,, pretty crowded...:usaflag


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Sequoiha (11/14/2007)*I was there on saturday morning,,, pretty crowded...:usaflag


You got that right! And, 10 bucks and change per person to shoot! Shit's gettin' outta hand over there!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Bodacious (11/13/2007)*anyone been to quintette this week? If so how crowded was it?


Weekends are pretty crowded there because it's the only public range that doesn't charge a yearly fee. If you want to shoot more often, it would be cheaper to join the Pensacola Rifle and Pistol Club for $200 a year I think and use their range as much as you want.You have to be an NRA member as well. I think you have to be sponsered on by two membersthough. At $11 a pop per person at quintette, it can rack up some money if you go alot.

http://www.pensacolarifleandpistolclub.net/


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

anybody know the number to quintette road shooting range????


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Bodacious (11/14/2007)*anybody know the number to quintette road shooting range????


850-995-9377


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks man!


----------



## BenTpoles (Oct 1, 2007)

I was just at the Quintette Range this morning. People were lined up at the rifle range and more people were coming in. Thought there would be less people there during the week but not the case.


----------



## grome (Oct 15, 2007)

It get's crazy out there this time of year --- Muzzleloading weekend coming up, rifle around the corner.


----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

might be a bit of a drive for some but if you have access to base, Hurlburt rifle & pistol club is $40 a year & never crowded


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've sent out invites several time's...here ta help if you wanna drive:doh:letsdrink


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Good on ya Jason. (thumbs up)


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey jason, I'd like to come out sometime If I can and shoot some guns.. I've got 2 now just picked up my other one but have'nt shot either yet... Probably could use some gun tips also.. I'm CCW also...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Be glad ta help any way I can brother....Invite's always open....who ever wants to...right now is the time before season plus I'm still in a non-working capacity until cleared by my DR. so I do nothing most of the time...

H)537-8793 C)393-4185 They have to pump sunshine up to my place so cell phones don't work...if you call the cell 1st and get no answer, call the house...


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fire228 (11/13/2007)*Anyone know of shooting ranges...



US/Mexico border.:bpts:doh:shedevil


----------

